# Cannondale Black Lightning for sale



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I got a size 48cm Black Lightning for sale asking $2500 plus freight with Si crank and full Record Campy 10spds, if interest please IM for details.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

Pretty sure you are breaking a rule. I dunno.


----------

